# recommended books to read to children?



## Aosto (Aug 26, 2012)

As the title says, any recommendations for books I could read to my five year old? I want to encourage an active imagination in my children.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 26, 2012)

I hear that the Gruffalo is quite popular with this age group.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 26, 2012)

I read the Narnia series to my six-year-old. He seemed to enjoy it. Right now his mom is reading him the Oz books (he just turned 8).


----------



## Aosto (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions. As I said, I wish to keep his imagination active as well as work on reading comprehension. I plan to read to him a chapter or so and ask him to recall the events. The next night we will review the previous chapter and repeat the process. I don't have a lot of faith in our public school system and am going to undertake a lot of at home study to compliment his school work.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 26, 2012)

Anything by the great Dr. Seuss.


----------



## Aosto (Aug 26, 2012)

As much as I agree with Dr Seuss, I want something more. We have done those books to death and I think he is ready for a full fledged novel


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 26, 2012)

I think Steerpike wrote a children's novel recently. 2nd grade? but if you read it to the child that might augment the years. Ask him for more info


----------



## Sheilawisz (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello Aosto, I highly recommend that you read _The Neverending Story_ to your children, it's a different style of Fantasy with loads of imagination, inspiring characters and a beautiful message and meaning in the end =)

I have moved this thread into the Novels and Stories Forum.


----------



## grimreaper (Aug 27, 2012)

Perhaps you could try the dragonsdale series(two books , dragonsdale and dragonsdale :- riding the storm) . The author is Salamanda Drake . I read the first one when I was 12 and really liked it.
P.S:- the books are for the 8-12 age group.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 27, 2012)

How about some of the point fantasy series of books. They're out of print at the mo, but they're selling second hand ones on amazon for 1p + of course P&P.

Amazon.co.uk: point fantasy: Books


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks, Zero Angel. Anyone who wants to read "Lorelei and the Lost and Found Monster" is certainly welcome to do so. I appreciate any and all feedback, particularly from kids (who are the target audience)


----------



## Sheilawisz (Aug 27, 2012)

I have also heard from many sources that the series called _The Worst Witch_ by Jill Murphy is excellent to read to children and also to enjoy it yourself, but I have never read it...


----------



## Geo (Apr 7, 2016)

I really like Momo and the Night of Wishes from Michael Ende, who also authored of the Never Ending Story, but these two are more suited for younger readers.

Coraline and the Graveyard Book from Neil Gaiman are also two great options.

And one of my favorites is the Book of the Jungle... a classic


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Apr 7, 2016)

My children are now 6 & 4. So far, we have read the following full novels after moving beyond the 7 page children's books:

Treasure Island
The Hobbit
The Jungle Book
The Lion, the Witch, & the Wardrobe
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone

I just read 4-6 pages a night.


----------



## Geo (Apr 7, 2016)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> My children are now 6 & 4. So far, we have read the following full novels after moving beyond the 7 page children's books:
> 
> Treasure Island
> The Hobbit
> ...




Yes The Jungle Book, I made the translation from Spanish but got it wrong... Thanks!

And yes the Harry Potter are great, I read them with my nephew starting when he was 5 yo.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Apr 7, 2016)

The Hobbit, definitely.


----------



## Heliotrope (Apr 7, 2016)

An awesome list with all my favourites: 

100 Best Children's Chapter Books of All-Time


----------

